
Detect Parkinson's in 10 lines of code with XGBoost - priansh
https://towardsdatascience.com/detect-parkinsons-with-10-lines-of-code-intro-to-xgboost-51a4bf76b2e6
======
priansh
From a while ago, thought I'd give it a share since the dataset is seeing a
lot more use now (from Irvine's ML repository). It's a very basic use of
XGBoost/how-to.

